# Форум на русском языке  > Аналитика  > Тестирование  >  Бета тестирование Kaspersky Virus Removal Tool 2020

## Friend

Всем привет!
Начинается бета тестирование утилиты KVRT 2020. Сборка 20.0.3.0 доступна по ссылке https://devbuilds.s.kaspersky-labs.c...0.3.0/kvrt.exe

Изменения в KVRT 2020 по сравнению с KVRT 2015:
1) Оптимизация размера баз.
2) Поддержка Microsoft Device Guard.
3) Добавлен сбор логов для исследование системы, аналогично TDSSKiller ("Утилиты => Исследование системы").
4) Исправление ошибок.
5) Поддерживаются только Win7, Win8, Win8.1, Win10. Серверные 2008 R2, 2012, 2016, 2019.

Трассировки включены! Лежат в папке C:\KVRT2020_Data. Там же будут дампы  в случае падений. После окончания тестирования папку можно удалить.

На что обратить внимание:

Падения/зависания при сканировании Падения/зависания при исследовании системы Детектирование/лечение малвары Ошибки в интерфейсе
Найденные ошибки сообщайте постом в этом топике.
Тестирование KVRT 2020

- - - - -Добавлено - - - - -

*Сборка обновлена!*
Сборка 20.0.4.0 доступна по ссылке https://devbuilds.s.kaspersky-labs.c...0.4.0/kvrt.exe
Обратите внимание, что трассировки теперь лежат в папке C:\KVRT2020_Data\Traces.
Из найденных в данном топике проблем исправлены:

 После выполнения скана, закрытия программы и перезагрузки ОС из папки \drivers автоматически не удаляется драйвер klupd_ce844080a_kimul.sys.    где сказано, что "Окно закроется через..." Не очень понятно, что будет через это время    Если свернуть окно "Результаты проверки", то развернуть или закрыть его больше не получается    Что-то в этой версии не работают как минимум -d, -custom, -customlist (в этих случаях сканер просто не запускается)    При скане системного раздела прогресс останавливается на 1/3, после чего сканирование завершается и показывается результат.    Если после проверки пропустить найденные объекты, то в главном окне нет предупреждения об угрозах, в отличии от 15 версии. И вообще информация более скудная.    С KVRT тоже ничего не получается: после запуска идет некоторое время анализ, но потом сканер также выгружается


В процессе исправления:
 устраняет ли KVRT действия этого вируса, после которого невозможно установить антивирус, так как он блокирует создание необходимых ему папок?    После перезагрузки ОС попытался установить KIS 21.2 - происходит сбой установки, тихий режим /s также не работает

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Friend

Обновление: 



> Появился релиз кандидат!
> Сборка 20.0.5.0 доступна по ссылке https://devbuilds.s.kaspersky-labs.c...0.5.0/kvrt.exe
> Обратите внимание, что трассировки выключены. Чтобы их включить нужно запускать с параметром -trace.
> Из найденных в данном топике проблем исправлены:
>     тут тоже нет предупреждения о последующем после обратного отсчета действии
>     При нажатие кнопки "Restore default action" не удаляются галочки с каталогов, которые были добавлены мной
> Заметное изменение - если русский язык и не установлен антивирус Касперского, то по окончании сканирования предлагается установка KAV.

----------


## Friend

Бета-тестирования завершено!



> KVRT 2020 выпущен! Сборка 20.0.6.0. 
>  Документация https://support.kaspersky.ru/kvrt2020


Скачать можно по ссылке.

----------

